# I wanna get these shoes...what do I wear with them?!  Help, please! :)



## dizzygoo82 (Oct 12, 2008)

I saw these on macys.com and i love them.  but what do i wear with these?  anyone have any good ideas for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





thanks so much!!!!


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't really know your style in clothing but as far as colors, you can of course pull of a nice brown top, or if you are bored with that, a nice red top would go with those shoes with some dark blue jeans.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh wow those are so cute, I'd personally wear them light colored jeans, but oviously dark would look great too...for a top, I'd go with something loose and flowy, whether it be a cardi or cotton oversized blouse...something like this would be so cute...(this is just _my_ style though)


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 12, 2008)

They would look gorgeous with a pencil skirt and fitted cardigan sweater.  Very chic, those are lovely.


----------



## carandru (Oct 12, 2008)

For fall, you could rock those with anything and a longer coordinating cardigan. The ones above are really good examples.

If you want something a little more feminine, you could rock those w/ a dress.  I would wear a dress thats already flattering to you body type, wear some leggings  or opaque tights, and a thinner long cardigan.  Place a thin belt around your waist to give the outfit a little more shape.  
kinda like this: http://www.luckymag.com/images/style...y-edgy_333.jpg


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 12, 2008)

I have a pair of Steve Maddens in Black like that..I wear them with everything... skirts, capris, jeans slacks... But I have my own crazy style at times.


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Oct 12, 2008)

thank you all so much!!! im definitely going to have to do some more shopping to get stuff to go with these awesome shoes!!!


----------

